# CUBE Edelstahl Schlüsselanhänger Keyholder



## chrifisch (6. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150325396147&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=005


----------

